# Hacking a 7W 300LM Mini CREE LED Flashlight and dimming it with DMX



## 69morpho (May 16, 2014)

Hi there,

I am considering to use about 20 mini LED flash lights for an art installation. They will be running off a power supplies (probably 3V) and DMX to dim their brightness. It should be a very simply flash light with a super-narrow zoom, only one mode (full power) and if possible under $10 each.

I've tried the brightness control with DMX on a test flashlight and it seems to work perfectly. Since those flashlights have a built-in circuitry that brings up the 1.5 V from the battery to above the forward voltage of the Cree Q5 LED (3.3+ V) I was wondering if dimming with DMX could do any harm to the circuitry and what the ideal power supply voltage would be.

I found the "7W 300LM Mini CREE LED Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light" on Amazon. Any other recommendations?

Thanks in advance,

Erwin


----------

